# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بااین رتبه وتراز حقوق میارم؟

## happy boy

*سلام ووقت بخیر.بارتبه۱۴۰۰منطقه۳ ورتبه۵۴۰۰کشوری از  تبریز وتراز۸۹۵۰آیاحقوق قم یافقه وحقوق قم میارم؟
۲_شانسم براتکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان چقدره؟
مرسی.*

----------


## happy boy

*??*

----------


## Vicious

من فک میکنم حقوق قم رو میارین و اگه نیارین فقه و‌حقوق احتمالش خیلی بالاست ، تبریز متاسفانه باید بگم شانستون خیلی کمه...

راجع به سوال دوم اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## Paridokhtam

> من فک میکنم حقوق قم رو میارین و اگه نیارین فقه و‌حقوق احتمالش خیلی بالاست ، تبریز متاسفانه باید بگم شانستون خیلی کمه...
> 
> راجع به سوال دوم اطلاعی ندارم


اینکه با سهمیه قبول بشیم چقدر شانس داریم؟ منظورم اینه اگه نفرات قبل از من در  سهمیه اگه اون رشته ای که من میخام رو انتخاب نکنن من ممکنه قبول بشم . من تو سهمیه پنج درصد شدم پنج هزار و پانصد و جامعه شناسی اصفهان رو میخام روزانه . نمی دونم چرا ته دلم امیدوارم قبول بشم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Vicious

> اینکه با سهمیه قبول بشیم چقدر شانس داریم؟ منظورم اینه اگه نفرات قبل از من در  سهمیه اگه اون رشته ای که من میخام رو انتخاب نکنن من ممکنه قبول بشم . من تو سهمیه پنج درصد شدم پنج هزار و پانصد و جامعه شناسی اصفهان رو میخام روزانه . نمی دونم چرا ته دلم امیدوارم قبول بشم


سلام ، ببینید رشته شما خیلی پر طرفدار نیست و از این جهت اگر بومی اصفهان باشید شانستون بالاست و راجع به سهمیه باید عرض کنم که شما باید ۷۰٪ نمره اخرین نفر که با سهمیه مناطق اورده رو کسب کنین و همینطور که عرض کردم چون جامعه شناسی خیلی طرفدار نداره میشه گفت شانس بالایی دارین برای قبولی ...
به نظرم امیدوار باشین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Paridokhtam

ممنون . بله من بومی ام . آخرین قبولی از منطقه سه با هفت هزار بوده پارسال . بله رشته در طرفداری نیست ولی من خیلی علاقه دارم . بعد از ده سال کنکور دادم . ببخشید خیلی سوال می کنم

----------


## Vicious

> ممنون . بله من بومی ام . آخرین قبولی از منطقه سه با هفت هزار بوده پارسال . بله رشته در طرفداری نیست ولی من خیلی علاقه دارم . بعد از ده سال کنکور دادم . ببخشید خیلی سوال می کنم


با این اوصاف حدس میزنم بالای ۸۰٪ درصد قبولین با توجه به اینکه سهمیه هم دارین

----------


## _Zari_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy boy


سلام ووقت بخیر.بارتبه۱۴۰۰منطقه۳ ورتبه۵۴۰۰کشوری از  تبریز وتراز۸۹۵۰آیاحقوق قم یافقه وحقوق قم میارم؟
۲_شانسم براتکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان چقدره؟
مرسی.


شانست برا فقه و حقوق خیلی بالاست..
تکمیل ظرفیتم بستگی ب این داره چند نفر شرکت کنن..امیدوار باش در کل.رتبت خوبه_

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Vicious


با این اوصاف حدس میزنم بالای ۸۰٪ درصد قبولین با توجه به اینکه سهمیه هم دارین


آیااینکه امسال جمعیت منطقه۳ بیشترشده بنظرتون تاثیری درروند قبولی های مناطق مخصوصا۳نسبت به پارسال داره؟مثلامث منطقه۲ زیادبگیرن؟*

----------


## Vicious

> *
> آیااینکه امسال جمعیت منطقه۳ بیشترشده بنظرتون تاثیری درروند قبولی های مناطق مخصوصا۳نسبت به پارسال داره؟مثلامث منطقه۲ زیادبگیرن؟*


 بله تاثیر داره ولی شما نگران نباشید چون رتبه ی خوبی اوردید برای حقوق و مخصوصا فقه و حقوق

----------


## happy boy

*مرسی.ولی اگه کسی درباره تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیانم چیزی میدونه ممنون میشم اطلاع بده.*

----------


## Mr.me

> *مرسی.ولی اگه کسی درباره تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیانم چیزی میدونه ممنون میشم اطلاع بده.*


شما چه شهری هستید؟
اگه خوزستان یا تهران یا سیستان بلوچستان یا اراک یا شیراز و اصفهان باشید  احتمالا باید همین شهریور قبول میشدید
ولی انگار اولویت پایین تر رو داده بودید فرهنگیان
احتمالش بالاست تکمیل بیارید

----------


## reza333

> اینکه با سهمیه قبول بشیم چقدر شانس داریم؟ منظورم اینه اگه نفرات قبل از من در  سهمیه اگه اون رشته ای که من میخام رو انتخاب نکنن من ممکنه قبول بشم . من تو سهمیه پنج درصد شدم پنج هزار و پانصد و جامعه شناسی اصفهان رو میخام روزانه . نمی دونم چرا ته دلم امیدوارم قبول بشم


چرا جامعه شناسی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط هادی1


شما چه شهری هستید؟
اگه خوزستان یا تهران یا سیستان بلوچستان یا اراک یا شیراز و اصفهان باشید  احتمالا باید همین شهریور قبول میشدید
ولی انگار اولویت پایین تر رو داده بودید فرهنگیان
احتمالش بالاست تکمیل بیارید


بله من اصلاخبرنداشتم فکرمیکردم جداست وفرهنگیانوتازه زدم اولویت۴۷.به من گفته بودن که نیمه متمرکزجداست ومهم نیس کجابزنی.من ازتبریزم.اگه بخام تکمیل ظرفیت بیارم چکاربایدبکنم؟وتوکدوم رشته های فرهنگیانم شانسم بیشتره؟شنیدم میگن ابتدایی شانسش براقبولی بیشتره.درسته؟*

----------


## Paridokhtam

> چرا جامعه شناسی؟؟؟؟؟؟


فقط به صرف علاقه .

----------


## Mr.me

> * 
> بله من اصلاخبرنداشتم فکرمیکردم جداست وفرهنگیانوتازه زدم اولویت۴۷.به من گفته بودن که نیمه متمرکزجداست ومهم نیس کجابزنی.من ازتبریزم.اگه بخام تکمیل ظرفیت بیارم چکاربایدبکنم؟وتوکدوم رشته های فرهنگیانم شانسم بیشتره؟شنیدم میگن ابتدایی شانسش براقبولی بیشتره.درسته؟*


قبولی ابتدایی راحت تره ولی احتمالش بالا هست با این رتبه دبیری هم بیارید اگه شهرتون زیاد بگیره
پیگیر اخبار تکمیل ظرفیت باشید اگه برگزار شد انتخاب رشته کنید حتما

----------


## happy boy

*up*

----------


## happy boy

*up*

----------

